# DIY - Atlas Complete Led Lighting Upgrade (Amazon Bulb List For $135)



## simonecoelho (Feb 26, 2018)

I considered purchasing one of the LED Light Kits but I found the pricing prohibitive for LED bulbs. I decided to investigate and test until I was able to successfully change all of my interior and exterior lights for $135.00 and it looks amazing. I wanted to share the list of lights I used if anyone was interested.

*For the 6 interior reading / dome lights I used the following bulbs:*

AUXITO 194 LED Light Bulb 6000K White Super Bright 168 2825 W5W T10 Wedge 24-SMD 3014 Chipsets LED Replacement Bulbs Error Free for Car Dome Map Door Courtesy License Plate Lights (Pack of 10)

*For the rear trunk ad glovebox lights I used the following bulbs (You could avoid purchasing these and use the above AUXITO 194 instead as the package brings 10 but I had already bought them and just decided to keep them.):*

HIKARI Extremely Bright 3030 Chipset LED Bulbs for Car Interior Dome Map Door Courtesy License Plate Lights Compact Wedge T10 168 194 2825 Xenon White Pack of 10

*For the front vanity mirror lights I used the following:*

SiriusLED Extremely Bright 400 Lumens 3020 Chipset Canbus Error Free LED Bulbs for Interior Car Lights License Plate Trunk Side Marker Courtesy 1.50” 36MM Festoon 6418 DE3423 DE3425 White 6000K

*For the Fog Lights I used the following (No resistor or driver needed and matched headlights perfectly. Error free. These are great!):*

SiriusLED H8 Size DRL Fog Light LED 30W 6000k Super Bright White Projection Bulb Pack of 2

*For the reverse lights I used the following (Fits perfectly and does not bend or warp the plastic socket. Extremely bright):*

SiriusLED 921 Back up Reverse Canbus Error Free Super Bright White 3030 Chip LED Light Bulb Pack of 2

*For the turn signals I used the following (Incredibly bright and no resistor needed - error free):*

iBrightstar Newest 9-30V Super Bright Low Power 1156 1141 1003 BA15S LED Bulbs with Projector replacement for Turn Signal Lights,Amber Yellow

I bought the 1156 bulb type since I did not really know which type it was and it turns out that it really is an 1157. While this bulb fit after an adjustment to the pins, removed one of them, it stays put and locked fine with the pressure. You may want to actually get the 1157 from the same brand.

iBrightstar Newest 9-30V Super Bright Low Power 1157 2057 2357 7528 BAY15D LED Bulbs with Projector replacement for Turn Signal Lights,Amber Yellow

*For the brake / tail lights I used the following (Resistor is needed for the brake lights but not for the tail lights):*

2 of 2 of iBrightstar Newest 9-30V Super Bright Low Power Dual Brightness 7440 7443 T20 LED Bulbs with Projector replacement for Tail Brake Lights, Brilliant Red (4 bulbs total)

You do need two of the following resistors. You only need one package as it brings 4 resistors but you will use 2 of them. They need to be attached to the two outer wires of the harness. I used some heavy duty 3m exterior double sided tape (Scotch Extreme Mounting Tape) to attach the resistors to the interior metal wall of the car where the housing goes in. There is plenty of space and they sit perfectly underneath the lights with plenty of slack for the wires.

4PCS ARTR 50W 6ohm Load Resistors - Fix LED Bulb Fast Hyper Flash Turn Signal Blink Error Code

*For the foot-well lights I chose a blue LED. *

These do require a little adjustment to the outer wire contacts to widen them a little. I placed the bulbs with a little pressure but they won't go in so I used a eyeglass screwdriver and carefully bent the outer wire strips outward allowing the bulb to slide in. Works perfectly.

YITAMOTOR 10 PCS T10 Wedge 5-SMD 5050 Ultra Blue LED Light bulbs W5W 2825 158 192 168 194 12V DC

I purchased the CarDiag Car Radio Door Clip Panel Trim Dash Audio Removal Installer Pry Tool (4PCS) for $4.75 and with a screwdriver and thin nose pliers was able to change all the bulbs. 

*For the puddle lights the Auxito 194 lights do fit perfectly. No need to adjust the contacts.*

I initially considered buying one of the kits offered here but after adding up all of the kits needed it came close to $400 and that was just insane for LED light bulbs. I posted this in case anyone was interested in a more affordable solution. all of these bulbs were installed in an Atlas SEL 4Motion.

Best regards, Simone


----------



## BaNeM (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks for the list and confirmed fitments. I too have seen the vendor lighting postings on the board here but wasn't willing to fork out that much money for a simple lighting upgrade. This is much more in the realm of consideration for me.


----------



## bludevilx (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks for doing all the leg work for us. Much more appealing way to go!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## simonecoelho (Feb 26, 2018)

The one thing I should point out is that for the foot-well lights, the blue bulb I used does cause some spotting as it shines through the lens. I minimized it by lowering the brightness in the car settings to 30%. It doesn't bother me as at this brightness it is barely visible and does provide the ambiance light I wanted. I am going to experiment, as a friend suggested, with a small piece of a diffuser plastic sheet placed over the plastic cover that he said solved his spotting. When I test it this week I will post an update.

I haven't found a flat bulb that could potentially solve the issue yet.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

+1 Thanks for the leg work. +2 Love the pricing 

If you get a chance to post images would be great to see (at dusk or night). If you feel like editing your first post with adding a price on each "Set" of lights that would be great.

Once again, thanks!


----------



## amini9 (Mar 4, 2018)

jkopelc said:


> +1 Thanks for the leg work. +2 Love the pricing
> 
> If you get a chance to post images would be great to see (at dusk or night). If you feel like editing your first post with adding a price on each "Set" of lights that would be great.
> 
> Once again, thanks!


+1 to seeing pics!

Thanks for this list as well. Super helpful.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

What happened to the direct links to each item? They were there yesterday.


----------



## simonecoelho (Feb 26, 2018)

I was asked by the moderator to remove them. I copied the links from my Amazon orders page and it seems that Amazon adds a query parameter to the URL to reference it to the order details page. It gave the impression to the moderator that it was an affiliated link or that I was getting a commission if someone bought any of the parts from the link.

I can understand the confusion but that was not the case so I just removed the links to make sure there was no further misunderstanding. You can just copy the part description and search Amazon and the product will appear in the results.


----------



## simonecoelho (Feb 26, 2018)

I will take some pictures tomorrow and post them once I get back from a business trip.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Wait until a vendor chimes in with their superior LED kit with lifetime warranty and satisfied customers


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> Wait until a vendor chimes in with their superior LED kit with lifetime warranty and satisfied customers


Exactly.


----------



## pruppert (Feb 10, 2018)

Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

BsickPassat said:


> Wait until a vendor chimes in with their superior LED kit with lifetime warranty and satisfied customers


i thought thats why the links were removed :laugh:


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

why are the links gone?


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

walksonair said:


> why are the links gone?



Post #8 above.


----------



## JAFO22000 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi,

Can you please let me know which of the above I can skip on an SEL Premium? I know the tail lights are LED, but what about the turn signals?

Thanks!


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

JAFO22000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please let me know which of the above I can skip on an SEL Premium? I know the tail lights are LED, but what about the turn signals?
> 
> Thanks!


For an SEL Premium you will need the rear turn signals and the reverse lights.


----------



## bludevilx (Mar 10, 2016)

So picked up our Atlas today and did the full led swap. Didn't do the interior LEDs from Amazon since was only about $30 difference in price from the vendor setup. I did do the Tails, blinker and backup LEDs all from your Amazon list and work great. Resistor was very easy to install and get wired up. Thanks so much for sharing with us and giving detailed instructions. I tried the fogs but they'll be going back. Wasn't happy with the spread of light they put out. Normal fogs have a nice cut off of light at the top to not blind oncoming traffic but these just throw light all over. Not very focused.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## amini9 (Mar 4, 2018)

bludevilx said:


> So picked up our Atlas today and did the full led swap. Didn't do the interior LEDs from Amazon since was only about $30 difference in price from the vendor setup. I did do the Tails, blinker and backup LEDs all from your Amazon list and work great. Resistor was very easy to install and get wired up. Thanks so much for sharing with us and giving detailed instructions. I tried the fogs but they'll be going back. Wasn't happy with the spread of light they put out. Normal fogs have a nice cut off of light at the top to not blind oncoming traffic but these just throw light all over. Not very focused.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks for posting. Just to confirm, you purchased the interior LEDs from deautoled? 

I’m thinking about doing the interior LEDs and possibly the tails...


----------



## bludevilx (Mar 10, 2016)

amini9 said:


> Thanks for posting. Just to confirm, you purchased the interior LEDs from deautoled?
> 
> I’m thinking about doing the interior LEDs and possibly the tails...


Yup did interiors from deautoled and full tails from OPs Amazon list.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

bludevilx said:


> So picked up our Atlas today and did the full led swap. Didn't do the interior LEDs from Amazon since was only about $30 difference in price from the vendor setup. I did do the Tails, blinker and backup LEDs all from your Amazon list and work great. Resistor was very easy to install and get wired up. Thanks so much for sharing with us and giving detailed instructions. I tried the fogs but they'll be going back. Wasn't happy with the spread of light they put out. Normal fogs have a nice cut off of light at the top to not blind oncoming traffic but these just throw light all over. Not very focused.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Because the better fogs only emit from the sides vs. all around which works with the orientation of the reflector best I can tell. These have light coming from each of 4 sides.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

KarstGeo said:


> Because the better fogs only emit from the sides vs. all around which works with the orientation of the reflector best I can tell. These have light coming from each of 4 sides.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I think deautoled's fogs are worth buying because they have a good controlled beam pattern. Evidently they actually adjusted the placement of the LEDs to fix the beam pattern. Sounds like the first ones that went out to Atlas customers were blinding oncoming drivers. If you get them, install them with the LEDs facing left/right. They are very pricey, but they make a big difference. 

The rest of the LEDs probably don't matter as much.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Icantdrive65 said:


> I think deautoled's fogs are worth buying because they have a good controlled beam pattern. Evidently they actually adjusted the placement of the LEDs to fix the beam pattern. Sounds like the first ones that went out to Atlas customers were blinding oncoming drivers. If you get them, install them with the LEDs facing left/right. They are very pricey, but they make a big difference.
> 
> The rest of the LEDs probably don't matter as much.


I would like to try the deauto ones; I may put the Phillips ones in my other car as they are the correct size. The Phillips ones have the correct/safe beam pattern but just aren't as bright as the deauto ones. I just don't want obnoxiously bright lights.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

KarstGeo said:


> I would like to try the deauto ones; I may put the Phillips ones in my other car as they are the correct size. The Phillips ones have the correct/safe beam pattern but just aren't as bright as the deauto ones. I just don't want obnoxiously bright lights.


They are really bright, but they keep the light down low, so I don't think they annoy other drivers.


----------



## mdsAtlas1* (Feb 17, 2018)

*Bulb replacements*

Where did you find how to remove the tail lamp to change the bulbs? I had found it once and now cannot locate the instructions. I want to replace my reverse and turn signals...


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

To the OP.

Before this post was hijacked...Were you ever able to take a few photos of the rear tail/signal/reverse lights? (and some probably wanted to see the interior as well)

Thanks in advance


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

*DDMTuning another option for LED lights*

thanks to the following posts I was able start my LED lights swap on my SEL 4Motion Atlas.

parts list from amazon
pictures of lights and how to remove the covers

Just wanted to share another options for LED lights. DDMTuning. 

I used my LED bulbs I took off from my 2011 Prius (traded that in for my Atlas) and used it for my dome lighting and trunk lights. I bought my LED bulbs from DDMTuning 5 years ago and they are still bright with no issues. I have been using them for the past 7 years. Starting with my 09 STI to my Prius and now my Atlas. 

The LED light lights fade out like OEM so no issue there. 

I just need to get a couple 36mm feeston LED bulbs for the vanity lights, a few more T10/194 bulbs for my glove box and foot well and H8 LED bulbs for my fogs and I will be set. I highly recommend looking at DDMTuning for lights as well.


----------



## bludevilx (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks for sharing!

2016 Golf R Manual w/DAP | 2018 Atlas SEL R-Line


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

Yes thanks for sharing your DIYs.
I merged them together to keep them together as options.


----------



## akisaka (Jul 9, 2018)

Sorry kinda late to the thread. May I know why resistors are needed for brake lights? What happens if plugging in the bulb only?


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

I would recommend using an LED that has an external driver for the fog lights. The LED bulbs that are linked above don’t put out near the same light output, as they use a smaller chip with lower flux rating. I used a Morimoto 2stroke kit I had laying around on my wife’s Atlas, and the difference is amazing. Also put in 50W 921 bulbs in the back up lights. No canbus, no resistors needed. Will be doing the rest soon with various selections from eBay. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

akisaka said:


> Sorry kinda late to the thread. May I know why resistors are needed for brake lights? What happens if plugging in the bulb only?


You’ll get a “bulb out” warning on the dash if you don’t use resistors. The bulbs will still illuminate like normal though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spritzup (Apr 4, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone knows what bulbs go for the license plate, and if they need a resistor?

Thanks!

~Spritz


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Spritzup said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows what bulbs go for the license plate, and if they need a resistor?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ~Spritz


License plate should already be LED. At least they are on my SEL.


----------



## Spritzup (Apr 4, 2011)

vwbugstuff said:


> License plate should already be LED. At least they are on my SEL.


That would be great, and save me a headache. I don't pick up my Execline (SEL Premium) until the end of the month, so just trying to get my ducks in a row 

Also, does anyone happen to know which lights cause error's if they're out? 

Thanks!

~Spritz


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

simonecoelho said:


> *For the turn signals I used the following (Incredibly bright and no resistor needed - error free):*
> 
> iBrightstar Newest 9-30V Super Bright Low Power 1156 1141 1003 BA15S LED Bulbs with Projector replacement for Turn Signal Lights,Amber Yellow
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I was able to do the above upgrades, over the weekend. 

This is close to a year from the initial post, so I'm thinking the LED tail light lamps had been updated and resistors added. I'd tested out the tail/brake light and found that I didn't need to splice in the mentioned resistors.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

knedrgr said:


> Thanks for the info. I was able to do the above upgrades, over the weekend.
> 
> This is close to a year from the initial post, so I'm thinking the LED tail light lamps had been updated and resistors added. I'd tested out the tail/brake light and found that I didn't need to splice in the mentioned resistors.


Awesome! Thanks for keeping us informed.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

simonecoelho said:


> iBrightstar Newest 9-30V Super Bright Low Power 1156 1141 1003 BA15S LED Bulbs with Projector replacement for Turn Signal Lights,Amber Yellow
> 
> I bought the 1156 bulb type since I did not really know which type it was and it turns out that it really is an 1157. While this bulb fit after an adjustment to the pins, removed one of them, it stays put and locked fine with the pressure. You may want to actually get the 1157 from the same brand.
> 
> iBrightstar Newest 9-30V Super Bright Low Power 1157 2057 2357 7528 BAY15D LED Bulbs with Projector replacement for Turn Signal Lights,Amber Yellow


Hello Simone,

Since you had these bulbs for quite some time, I am looking to get some feedback on their reliability? I had issues with my current rear LED turn signals of failing way before 1 year. They provided replacements but not feeling super confident on its longevity still (i have had other issues with their other LED bulbs as well so I am a bit more skeptical). 

Have you had to change these bulbs already? Has their brightness diminished? Looking to find another alternative in the event the replacements fail again.

Any input is greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> I had issues with my current rear LED turn signals of failing way before 1 year. They provided replacements but not feeling super confident on its longevity still (i have had other issues with their other LED bulbs as well so I am a bit more skeptical).
> 
> Have you had to change these bulbs already? Has their brightness diminished? Looking to find another alternative in the event the replacements fail again.
> 
> Any input is greatly appreciated. Thank you


Did you used the LEDs in the OP's original post? Or went with a different branded LEDs?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

knedrgr said:


> Did you used the LEDs in the OP's original post? Or went with a different branded LEDs?


It is a different branded LEDs. So if the OP's LEDs are good, I would opt to get it as an alternative.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Good stuff. Thanks OP


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

Here's the run down of everything I put in my wife's Atlas. No resistors needed anywhere on a 2018 SEL R-Line. Everything was plug and play.

Interior Dome, Hatch, Footwell:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/10x-Super-...arker-Bulbs-/292174981052?hash=item4406fc67bc

Brake/Running: the link below aren't the exact ones I got, but I went with 80W replacements. You will need to unscrew the projector cap to get them to fit inside the inner taillight.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-Red-80W...045526?hash=item2822f30c16:g:qUUAAOSwcOtcyyT-

Reverse:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2x-50W...007597?hash=item4658d4202d:g:NqUAAOSwXeJYGuXp

Vanity Mirrors:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-Extreme...311584?hash=item3fbddceb20:g:cd4AAOSwDNRckJjt

Rear Turn Signal:

Link is gone, but I got 50W Cree P21W in Amber. Search using that and find your best option

Fog Lights: I had a spare set of the 2Stroke laying around, but I highly recommend going with this style design. You can find non-brand name kits with a similar design for less. I tested a bunch of different fog lights on my wife's last car (CX-9) and this style was the best.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/H11-H9-H8-...riorityMailPaddedFlatRateEnvelope!18951!US!-1

If anyone has questions, feel free to hit me up. I've been working in LED for about 10 years now, in both automotive and household applications. I've introduced several products to the market and even worked with NHTSA testing labs and Ford Lighting Engineers on applications of LED in automotive, as well as visited factories in China to see how all these things are actually made. Happy to help fellow enthusiasts!


----------



## Nator3 (May 30, 2019)

Hello

Does anyone has the wiring connector diagram for the vw atlas led headlight please?


----------



## AtlasR (Nov 12, 2019)

Thanks OP! Installed the rear brakes/turn/reverse and so far they’re excellent! As someone mentioned earlier, it doesn’t look like resistors are needed in a 2019.


----------



## fincoop (May 22, 2001)

*Dual-colour fog lights not that great*

I thought it would be cool to be able to switch between white and yellow on the fog lights, but alas the Atlas toggles the fog lights with the turn signal, and while cornering. It's very likely you'll have your colours out of sync and it will look silly. Also, I bought the ones below and both have failed in less than a year. I'd suggest a different brand.

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B078X9D7KD/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## camaroz1985 (Mar 2, 2020)

Not sure if there is a difference, but my 18 SEL-P had 36mm bulbs in the visor lights (not 39 as listed here), and mine does have 1056 in the rear turn signal (not 1156 or 1157). Other than that, everything listed here worked great for me. Just ordered those replacements and will be done with the LED conversion.

Oh also need a shorter 194 bulb for the door lights, will have to find something for them.


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

fincoop said:


> I thought it would be cool to be able to switch between white and yellow on the fog lights, but alas the Atlas toggles the fog lights with the turn signal, and while cornering. It's very likely you'll have your colours out of sync and it will look silly. Also, I bought the ones below and both have failed in less than a year. I'd suggest a different brand.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B078X9D7KD/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


the out of sync colors can be avoided by using your headlight switch in the 'on' position and NOT the auto. ( had the same problem lol) I also bought my flasher bulbs off aliexpress from the guy posting it on fb. they change color, strobe etc just like the real ones and they were only $50


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone running or have experience with GTR LEDs? Looking to get a set of reverse LEDs in white for the passenger side and one in red for the driver side in order to have a rear fog.









GTR Lighting Carbide Series 2.0 921/T15 LED Reverse Lights GTR.LED602


GTR Lighting Carbide Series 2.0 921/T15 LED Reverse Bulbs are bright, long-lasting, and don't require you to use resistors . Headlight Revolution




www.headlightrevolution.com





Anyone running the newer Morimoto 2Stroke 3.0 for their fogs? Curious if any difference between their fogs compared to deAutoLED’s fogs. I have experience with the deAutoLED fogs with my Tiguan.

Appreciate any input! Thanks!


----------

